# Thinking of getting a cat



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

So every winter we get mice.  We live in an older home in town that is not very well sealed up, but we keep it toaster than the outside (hence the mice).  Since we have 2 kids, both mobile, I'm very cautious about what is put down on toddler level (we have a crawling/climbing 10 month old and a running/jumping/climbing 3 1/2 yr old).  I grew up w/ cats and dogs, but the cats were mostly outside.  This cat (b/c we live in a very busy neighborhood) will be strictly indoors.  We don't want a cat that is too old, nor too young.  I'm planning on calling the shelter to see what they have and to see if I can arrange a visit so I get a cat that is good w/ kids.  I don't want to have to return a cat b/c of a personality dispute.  What sort of things do I really need for a happy cat?  Any suggestions are appreciated.  I'm not 100% sold on getting a cat, but I am leaning heavily towards it (I think it depends on if I can find a place to put the litter where it won't become arts and crafts for the kids and if I can sell my dog loving DH).  I'm really just researching right now, but need suggestions.  Thanks!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I just adopted the cutest kitten,Samwise is now six months old.  My nieces found him and his brother Sklyer on the side of a busy highway.  She rescued both of them.  Ske adopted Skyler and Samwise is my furry son.  Good luck with getting one.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

If the only real reason you're thinking of getting a cat is because you have mice, I would suggest you get mousetraps instead.  Seriously.  Please don't get a cat unless you're looking for a family member.  I have had cats indoors that wouldn't go after a mouse as it was way beneath them...  I put my cat in the small bathroom with a mouse that had run in there, and went back an hour later to see the cat sleeping and the mouse in a corner.

I found some good mouse traps (not the old open wooden ones) that you bait with peanut butter.  Mouse goes in, small snap, and when it dies you only see its tail sticking out of the trap.  So you go to wherever you're gonna dump it and release a lever.  Mouse gone.  We had to look all over our house to determine where they were getting in.  Then we bought some of that creak sealer stuff (that looks like foam) and went at it.

Please don't look at a cat as a solver of your mice problem.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> He's ten months old already? You just had him the other day!
> 
> I love cats, but I don't know that I'd get a cat with children that young. Of course, I don't have kids, so someone who does should probably lend their advice. But I'd be leery about putting a new cat with two kids that young, especially if you're not cat people.


My parents have a cat that is a little older than a year and he does fine w/ her. They played chase this past weekend and we were careful to rescue Bailey when it got too much. I'm always a little leery of pets around small children, no matter how long they've been around kids. No pet really reacts well to tail/ear pulling and prevention is always best IMHO



spotsmom said:


> If the only real reason you're thinking of getting a cat is because you have mice, I would suggest you get mousetraps instead. Seriously. Please don't get a cat unless you're looking for a family member. I have had cats indoors that wouldn't go after a mouse as it was way beneath them... I put my cat in the small bathroom with a mouse that had run in there, and went back an hour later to see the cat sleeping and the mouse in a corner.
> 
> I found some good mouse traps (not the old open wooden ones) that you bait with peanut butter. Mouse goes in, small snap, and when it dies you only see its tail sticking out of the trap. So you go to wherever you're gonna dump it and release a lever. Mouse gone. We had to look all over our house to determine where they were getting in. Then we bought some of that creak sealer stuff (that looks like foam) and went at it.
> 
> *Please don't look at a cat as a solver of your mice problem.*


I am not thinking of a cat as an end all be all in terms of mice. I am more of a cat person than a dog person. I have had enough cats growing up to know that getting a cat is a crap shot in terms of mice and I have been thinking about getting a cat off and on since DH and I have been married (8 years the end of the month!). DH is not a cat person. He claims to be "allergic" to cat care products, but it's really an excuse to not be around cats (Bailey, my parent's cat he has no problem w/ other than she annoys him). I'm not thinking about getting a cat soley for the mice, but it does help tip the scales, in terms of wanting a cat. I'm actually concerned w/ keeping the cat from getting outside and into traffic b/c we live on a busy street, and how a cat will react to my kids. I've looked online @ Petfinder and the local shelter has a bunch of "baby" cats up for adoption and depending on how serious I start thinking about adopting a cat I'll make arrangements to meet the cats w/ the kids.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have a cat and two dogs, as you know. After a long time of not getting along, they have finally gotten to the point of ignoring each other. We've had lots of cats over the years, even with very young children, and they all got along just fine. I like having a cat around--they're sweet and cuddly.

My daughter sent me this the other day (our cat is black, obviously).


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We have four kitties at the moment.  Three of them are strictly indoors and we tried really hard with the fourth, but he was an alley cat when we adopted him and he insists on going outside.  They are all older - I think the baby is 10?  But my mom has acquired kittens recently and I had totally forgotten how much havoc they can wreak.  With small children in the house, you know it's probably better if you go with a cat that is past the kitten stage.  And if you get them in pairs, they will be company for each other (although if your DH is not a cat person, that argument will probably not hold much water).
Leslie, my Sheba is all black and she is a sweetie.  Now that I think about it, it seems like there is usually a black cat in our family


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

The 3 1/2 year old might be at the stage that they can be taught how to respect and handle pets. Depends on the kid, really. We had dogs and a cat before our children came along and with a lot of supervision and constant reminders it was manageable.

BUT, the most important thing is to give the pet a place to escape to and have downtime from the kids. Kids don't mean to be pests, but they're just curious and want to be friends. When our kids were little, the house was one big series of baby-gate barricades. Dogs stayed on the other side except when under very close supervision and our (older) cat was able to jump over the low gate, although nowadays you can get the kind with a little kitty door in them. We also have a cat 'pole' with carpeted landings at four different heights where the cat can nap, away from annoying dogs.

Don't know if you have a PetSmart in your area, but ours have several local shelter cats and kittens always available for adoption. I imagine the placement rate is much better for cats there, where people shop, than at the shelter. If you're interested in a specific breed, don't forget rescue organizations.

Good luck with your search! I keep wanting to bring home one of the older rescues from PetSmart, but with dogs it's just easier to start with a kitten who'll get used to them, so we're searching for the right one now, too.

P.S. Spotsmom - your cat is GORGEOUS! I hope your fish are doing well, too.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I second the 'have a get-away' for the cat. A cat tree works well. We had a cat who loved to tease our friend's toddler. She'd walk just in front of her, sit down. Wait till the toddler almost got within reaching distance, then walk away another few steps. When the cat got tired of this, she jumped up onto the TV -- harder to do when the TV is a flat-screen.

As for mice -- luck of the draw.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I will say that the handsome cat in my avatar is a product of Petfinder.org and a local shelter!  So, please rescue from a shelter!

And I totally agree about having a place where a cat can escape.  They love to get up high.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Don't know if you have a PetSmart in your area, but ours have several local shelter cats and kittens always available for adoption. I imagine the placement rate is much better for cats there, where people shop, than at the shelter.


I volunteer with our local SPCA and work mainly with the cats we have at Petsmart. And yes, we do have a very high adoption rate from that facility. I of course can't vouch for all rescue groups that have cats at a Petsmart, but our volunteers try very hard to be as honest as possible about which cat would do well in a particular home environment.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm still weighing the pros and cons of cat ownership, but DH did lay down glue traps last night.  This morning I found that he'd caught something!  A 16 lb something!  DH forgot the cardniel rule of baby having:  Don't ever put crap down where babies might even see it, unless you want it destroyed.  As I was pulling the traps off of Toewad, Dh then informed me that it was my job to move them out of the way.  Really, esp since I was against glue traps to begin w/ (everytime we've used them since we've had kids, I've had to pull them off of said kids).  Hopefully we'll catch something and be able to get rid of the mice this year and I don't have to pull glue traps off of the kids anymore.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Try putting the traps out only at night after kids are in bed and putting them away before kids are up and about. 

Also, think long and hard about getting a cat if your husband does not like cats and/or is allergic. It works better if pets are wanted and loved by all members of the family.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

DH broke down and bought snap traps the other day (but only when one of the remaining glue traps disappeared and the other one moved about 6 inches).  I also brought up the point that if we had caught a mouse in the glue trap while I was home alone, then there would be much screaming involved.  This is part of the reason why I hate winter.

As of right now, I really am tempted to get a cat.  They have such cute kittens on the shelter's Petfinder website, but I'm not sure if DH is on board, or just saying he's on board.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> DH broke down and bought snap traps the other day (but only when one of the remaining glue traps disappeared and the other one moved about 6 inches). I also brought up the point that if we had caught a mouse in the glue trap while I was home alone, then there would be much screaming involved. This is part of the reason why I hate winter.
> 
> As of right now, I really am tempted to get a cat. They have such cute kittens on the shelter's Petfinder website, but I'm not sure if DH is on board, or just saying he's on board.


I can see only one logical move for you to make: Trade your DH for a cat!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

When my oldest boy was 10 (about 24 years ago) we got 2 cats. The kids begged for cats. We also got an English cocker puppy that year. I am not a cat lover, but I felt reasonably sure that all the animals would die at about the same time the kids left for college. How was I to know that the dog would live to 16 and the cats would live to 20! The boys finished grad school before, and we lived in another state before the animals died. I grew to love OUR cats, but still am not a cat person. I am sure that any cat you bring into your house will be loved.....ours were also great mousers, proud to deliver them to our doorstep. Once I found one delivered in the middle of the basement. Good luck!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> I volunteer with our local SPCA and work mainly with the cats we have at Petsmart. And yes, we do have a very high adoption rate from that facility. I of course can't vouch for all rescue groups that have cats at a Petsmart, but our volunteers try very hard to be as honest as possible about which cat would do well in a particular home environment.


Tally up one more successful adoption! I'd been dragging my husband to cat shows (he's a good sport) and he kept parking himself in front of the forest cat rings (Norwegians, Maine ***** and Siberians). We were in the process of shopping for a breeder for a kitten, even had one inquiry in for a Siberian, when I went to PetSmart last week, peeked at the available cats and there was the most gorgeous gray and white, long-haired, BIG male cat. Very friendly and affectionate, too. So I called my husband, who was out of town, and told him about the cat. Later that night, he calls me back to tell me I should get up and go to the store when it opens, so nobody else takes him home. I did! They said he was a Himalayan mix, but the head and coat are more like one of the forest cats. He's 12 lbs., so a good-sized boy. He was given up when his owners' home was foreclosed on.

Husband got home a day later and first thing he did was peel the poor overwhelmed kitty out from under my daughter's bed, put up the cat pole downstairs where he watches TV all the time, made sure he had his own litter box and food and water down there and they've been inseparable ever since. The cat likes him more than me (usually, the animals bond to me).

The adoption fee was so cheap that I'm going to donate to the local shelter. So great that they already come altered, vaccinated and microchipped.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, NGS! He sounds like a great kitty. And bless you for adopting a rescue cat. (So many people said that to me when we rescued our two dogs over the past 18 months and it made me feel really, really good, so I am paying it forward with you).

Here's your congratulations video:






L


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> So every winter we get mice. We live in an older home in town that is not very well sealed up, but we keep it toaster than the outside (hence the mice). Since we have 2 kids, both mobile, I'm very cautious about what is put down on toddler level (we have a crawling/climbing 10 month old and a running/jumping/climbing 3 1/2 yr old). I grew up w/ cats and dogs, but the cats were mostly outside. This cat (b/c we live in a very busy neighborhood) will be strictly indoors. We don't want a cat that is too old, nor too young. I'm planning on calling the shelter to see what they have and to see if I can arrange a visit so I get a cat that is good w/ kids. I don't want to have to return a cat b/c of a personality dispute. What sort of things do I really need for a happy cat? Any suggestions are appreciated. I'm not 100% sold on getting a cat, but I am leaning heavily towards it (I think it depends on if I can find a place to put the litter where it won't become arts and crafts for the kids and if I can sell my dog loving DH). I'm really just researching right now, but need suggestions. Thanks!


I did this years ago, cannot promise it will work for you. A lot of outdoor kitties roamed the area, plus I cat-napped my parents' black outdoor cat to fight a similar problem. Did not want any kitties eating a poisoned mouse.



Best time to do this:

In evening prior to bed or if everyone is leaving house for a few hours, basically when the rodents come out.

Use an old discardable saucer, potpie or pie tins and pour Coke Cola. Place under sinks or where-ever mice sneak up from. You want it fresh and fizzy.

Repeat process several times.

Mice cannot pass gas by burbing or farting, they will die. 

Trade-off are bugs if soda is left for long periods, so don't forget it is there.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Leslie, that was a funny video! I can only imagine some of the things our pets think of _our_ habits.

PetSmart made lump of change today when we bought a cat tree, a brush and several toys. Here are a couple photos of Meb (named after this year's Bronze medalist in the Olympic marathon):










Getting back to the OP's post, we used to have an older house that had mouse problems. One night we made sure the cat was enclosed in the kitchen, where we knew the mouse was and... nothing. This went on for several days. We finally returned one of our older Australian Shepherds, Kirby, to the kitchen and I was awoken in the middle of the night by the sound of paws scrabbling on the linoleum and a BAM! Upon investigation, the old _dog_ had pounced on and killed the mouse, not the cat. When we moved to our new house, a sheriff's repo., it was trashed and there were RATS nesting in the garage. We trapped a couple, but one day when I was cleaning it out, I had Kirby with me. Something gray and furry darted past. Kirby grabbed it, shook it a couple times and... well, you can guess the conclusion. Great rodent dog. Unfortunately, she also knocked over the hamster cage once and, um, emptied it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Pretty cat. Thanks for the picture NGS.

Also regarding cats and mice, I think it helps if the cat is a little bit hungry. I know some cats will go after a mouse no matter what but I think for many (mine fall into this category) the appeal of chasing and catching a mouse drops dramatically when their tummies are full.

L


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

My gosh, NGS, that is one stunning cat!!!  My new guy weighs 14; only flaw is he has a kink in his tail.  But he and your new buddy would put on a stunning display of catdom!!  Have you seen Michael Hicks' cat  Siberian and HUGE!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Did Michael post a picture on thread somewhere? I missed it. Absolutely love the Siberians.

Meb is a mere 12 lbs. He's just a LOT of hair.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

There is another cat thread, and Michael posted a couple of pictures of his cat(s).  Weighs TWENTY pounds.  A lotta cat!  How old do you think Meb is??


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Many years ago, I adopted a tabby cat (brown with darker brown stripes) and, man, could that cat mouse!  She was a killing machine!  I finally had to hand her off to a friend who owned a horse stable to kill all the mice in the grain bins because she was SO not happy being a lady of luxury in my apartment.  She is still alive and very happily living in that barn, destroying everything she can lay her paws on.  If you need a good mouser, go tabby!

The other option (if you wanted to go with a dog) is a good rat terrier.  There was a pest control place that came to my parents' house an they set their rat terrier free in the crawl space and he laid down the law pretty darn good.

Or a snake.  You could also do a snake.

Or a falcon.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> There is another cat thread, and Michael posted a couple of pictures of his cat(s). Weighs TWENTY pounds. A lotta cat! How old do you think Meb is??


They said he's four, spotsmom. Hmm, I couldn't find the cat thread. But then, my coffee hasn't quite kicked in.



> Wow, Meb looks exactly like our cat named Muffin! We adopted her from a shelter almost 10 years ago when she was about 6 years old. I don't know the breed, but she's an extremely intelligent cat with a delightful temperament. Enjoy him!


These comparisons might help a little, DreamWeaver: http://www.chatsiberien.net/index_langEN_comparatif1.htm, http://catbreeds.petmd.com/compare/5-33/Norwegian-Forest-Cat-vs-Siberian.

PetSmart said Meb was part Himalayan, but they don't come in his color and he doesn't have the Persian (short nose) face of a Himalayan. So I'm inclined to say Siberian or Norwegian. He's not as big as some Siberians, but his head type and ear shape are more typical of that breed. His ruff and size are more Wegie and some of them do come in blue, whereas that color is much more rare in the Sibes, so... I don't know, really.



> Or a snake. You could also do a snake.
> 
> Or a falcon.


Hmm, snakes and falcons? Wonder how those would go over with the kids?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Cats, kids, and mousies, oh my!

Well, I'll give you my perspective as a former dog owner, stepdad, and - now and forever - cat slave. We have two Siberians, which are the second largest of the three varieties of forest cats after the Maine **** (the third largest is the Norwegian Forest Cat). As you can see in the pic (sorry for the overly large image!) of Sasha, our boy, below, they can get to a fairly good size. He's almost 20 lbs, but he's not really all that big for a Siberian male. 

The reason we chose Siberians is because our oldest boy is highly allergic to both cats and dogs, and Siberians are quasi-hypoallergenic. He's never had any reaction to them in the four years we've had them, but your mileage may vary.

Personality-wise, they're extremely affectionate, very gentle and patient, playful, and give great kitty purr therapy. They love being around people, and will quickly make themselves at home on the laps of your house guests. I myself wouldn't have any worries about very young kids (or infants) being with Siberians. If the child did something the cat didn't like, the worst that would happen was the tike would get a claws-retracted swat to the head or two. More likely a Siberian would just sit and take it, or finally wander off. But do make sure they have a "cats only" retreat to go to.

The downside of Siberians, if you consider it one, is that big cats eat a lot: Sasha and his sister Nina go through about a pound to a pound and a half of raw chicken or fish a day (note: we feed them raw food with supplements because it's much better for them, they have no physical problems, their teeth are in good shape, and their poo hardly smells!). That also means that quite a bit comes out the other end (and I have recommendations for fave litter boxes for anyone interested).

I agree with the other posters about the rodent control angle: don't get an animal just for that. The other thing you have to remember about cats and their living play toys is that they may want to bring you a little present when they're done playing. We haven't had that issue with the odd bug that Sasha, in particular, has toyed with and then had as a snack, but I've heard tales of folks being presented with little corpses by their feline companions.

Anyway, for what it's worth... 

Here's my wife holding Sasha:










And Sasha with his little sister (about 12 lbs) Nina:


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

He is GINORMOUS, Michael! Lovely cats. And thanks for sharing about the breed. They sound like wonderful companions.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

KateDanley said:


> Many years ago, I adopted a tabby cat (brown with darker brown stripes) and, man, could that cat mouse! She was a killing machine! I finally had to hand her off to a friend who owned a horse stable to kill all the mice in the grain bins because she was SO not happy being a lady of luxury in my apartment. She is still alive and very happily living in that barn, destroying everything she can lay her paws on. If you need a good mouser, go tabby!


A tabby doesn't assure a good mouser, I had two tabbies growing up and one was practically feral - would not stay inside, hated affection, fought with other cats in the neighborhood, attempted to kill anything smaller than itself and frequently ate them (he had worms on more than one occasion, which is another reason I don't actually think cats should intentionally used as mousers, they pick up all kinds of diseases from eating other wild animals and it shortens their lifespan) despite having perfectly good cat food at home. Highly intelligent though, looked both ways before crossing the street even! Though we didn't have a mouse problem at the time, he would have made a great mouser - he often proudly brought dead chipmunks home as gifts.

However, the other tabby... _complete _opposite. Seriously the wussiest animal I have ever come across. Terrified of outdoors, strangers, loud noises, deep voices, and probably would have been more scared of a mouse than it was of him. Dumb as a doorknob too. He was big sweetheart though, wanted nothing more than to curl up on a lap and be pet. I adored him but a mouser he was not!

Both were orange tabbies - the first was a mackerel tabby, the second was a classic tabby with the bulls eye on his side.

And btw, we got the second tabby as a kitten from my aunt, he was never abused so I have no idea why he was so terrified of everything! Maybe it's because he was coddled whereas the first tabby we got from the SPCA - he'd been found in a box by the side of the road. He learned early to fend for himself. There was a few years when their time overlapped and we had them both at the same time. They were so entirely different, they were hilarious together. It was like a big brother/little brother relationship, with the older one tolerating the annoying younger brother. This was also a display of the older one's intelligence... he frequently got into turf wars with every other cat in the neighborhood but somehow he knew not to mess with his owner's other cat. Never touched a hair on him!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Michael - Oh, my gosh. I want! As an aside, we've thought about doing raw food for our kids. Do you have any links you could share that educate on the supplements/food?


Yeah, our Siberians are a couple of big love balls! Oh, another note: some sites say they only shed twice a year. If that's true, then it's January through June, and July through December. But if you can comb off their shedding fur and spin it into yarn, it'd give pure cashmere a run for the money!

On raw food, we go with http://felineinstincts.com. We get the supplement that includes the chicken liver, and we also use the fish oil. It's easy to make, although I don't put in as much of the supplement as is recommended because the taste puts the cats off a bit. 2 lbs boneless skinless breasts (or half & half with boneless skinless thighs), a cup of water, the supplement, a squirt of the fish oil, and toss it in a food processor to chop it into small chunks. You can make a big batch and measure out serving sizes (will depend on your cats) and freeze 'em.

One caution, though: some cats, particularly older ones who've only eaten dry food, may take a while to transition to raw food because they may not recognize it for what it is. I very strongly believe that most of the bowel, kidney, liver, and other problems many cats have is because of the food they're given. Cats are pure carnivores, and what is in both dry and canned cat foods is *not* what they were designed to eat - it's really just a convenience for us. Okay, rant over!

As I mentioned earlier, when one of them goes to use the litter box, there's very little odor at the time, and none at all after five or ten minutes. And that's a good thing!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

TL, I'm glad to hear your kitty is doing better!  Science Diet has always gotten thumbs down from reputable cat (and dog) food research.  Someone once told me it was pretty much like eating sawdust.  I currently have Max eating  Dick Van Patten's reduced calorie.  Vet said he was fine at 14 lbs but not to let him get any heavier.  Wellness always gets rave reviews (as does Blue Buffalo).  They're both just more than I wanted to spend, having 2 dogs, 2 horses, and 2 donkeys to feed as well.  And, of course, the FISH!!

Re Norwegian Forest Cats (known lovingly as "weegies"), I wanted one and researched them.  I read a comparison of them to Maine *****, and one of them has hips higher than the shoulders.  It's worth researching **** cats and weegies.  Both have wonderful temperaments.  The vet thinks Max is Maine ****- he also has a beautiful ruff.  I guess true Maine ***** have a fluffy tail that is as long as their body.  Max has a kink in his tail (which I read is a genetic defect originating with the Siamese!).

Michael, I hate to ask what litter boxes you have for those big kids!  And thanks for posting.  Those are awesome photos!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Michael, I hate to ask what litter boxes you have for those big kids! And thanks for posting. Those are awesome photos!


Thanks! As for litter boxes, that's actually an important bit, right? LOL! After some trial and error, there are only two that I recommend for cats the size of ours, although I'm sure others have their own preferred boxes. The first is the Omega Paw. The Omega Paw actually comes in two sizes; while the larger one is better for big cats, we use the small one in the RV and they don't have any problems. Big cats that are properly hydrated (another benefit of feeding raw: they don't drink water from bowls because they get all the moisture they need from the meat mixture) pee a LOT, and even with a big litter box you'd better be cleaning it out a couple times a day. This thing makes it pretty easy, although you have to make sure to clean it out periodically, as you would with any litter box.

That brings me to my other recommendation, which is hands-down my fave: the Litter Robot 3 (with bubble). You're going to laugh at the thing and be scandalized at the price tag, but I'll tell you what: this thing was worth every penny I paid for it! Our cats didn't have any trouble adapting (I just dumped the litter from the old box into this thing and they started using it almost right away), and now I don't have to worry about litter box chores other than to take out the full bag every 3-4 days and put in a new one. Plus the cats don't get any messes on their paws, as every time they go the box is clean. Go ahead and laugh and call me a gadget loon, but the bloody thing works...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm... the bubble is way out of my price range, but the Omega Paw looks quite enticing.  From the reviews, sounds like it's sold at Petco or petSmart so I'll go check it out.  One of my dogs has taken to "excavating" in the litter box- yuck!  So if I could roll the thing and get rid of stuff we all would be happier.  Thanks for the reviews!!


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> The Omega Paw looks cool. Glendon is the cat box police in this household, and I know he'd love it. The cats? Maybe. Definitely worth considering.
> 
> The Robot? Not even on a bet, even as cool as it sounds. Our orange guy is... quirky. As in, if I drink ice water from a clear plastic cup, the cat freaks out. If he's in my lap when I'm drinking it, he won't go to sleep, won't turn his back on it. And he won't drink water from a clear glass bowl. I have no idea, he's just weird.


On the other hand, my cat won't drink from anything but a clear glass. If it's good enough for me, it's good enough for him. If I don't drink out of the stainless bowl, neither will he. So, I have half my glasses scattered around the house for him. If I fill both his and mine at the same time from the same filtered water jug, then he waits until I set my glass down and puts his face in it.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

My first cat would only drink water from the running faucet in the bathtub.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

D.A. Boulter said:


> On the other hand, my cat won't drink from anything but a clear glass. If it's good enough for me, it's good enough for him. If I don't drink out of the stainless bowl, neither will he. So, I have half my glasses scattered around the house for him. If I fill both his and mine at the same time from the same filtered water jug, then he waits until I set my glass down and puts his face in it.


Mine is like that . I have to keep an eye on my water glass or cup at all times. So he has his own cups all over the place. 
But mommy's water must be so much better. Its the same water, put in at the same time. . I am sure I have ingested cat things when I didn't see him stick his face in it. . But then I wake up with a cat in my face anyway, so whats a few more particles.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

The only thing our cats do (well, only Sasha, really - Nina can't be bothered with such trivial things) with water in bowls or a glass is play with it!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am trying to imagine sleeping in bed with Sasha.  . If my cat was that big, I think I might be dead by now  . My cat drapes over my head, face, anything to get as close as he can. But he is like 8.5 pounds. He also has to always sit on one of his human servants. 

But those paws, oh those big paws. So much paw to kiss and so much cat to cuddle with. Must be nice when it gets cold.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I think cat people in general put up with a lot more than dog people!  Sleeping cats on the head, special glasses placed all over the house for drinking, turning on the faucets, etc.  Yes, we're really just servants.  (I'm always telling my cat, when he's being bothered by one of the dogs, that dogs are an inferior species.)


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

My cat Cinders knows I'm reading this thread. She just jumped on a chair to stare at the monitor.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

NapCat had posted,

Cats were once worshipped as gods, and they have not forgotten this.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I've stopped worrying about 'cat germs'. I'll drink from the glass after Joe Katt has had his fill. I just don't care any more. What's his is his, and what's mine is his ... apparently.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Ohh, I am loving this thread! So much good schtuff!

FWIW, I have a lot of free cat-centric info posted from when I wrote lots of cat behavior stuff at cats.about.com including cat intros to babies and kids. *s* Here's a link--and do a "search" for any questions, Franny (the Cats Guide) has been writing content for 15+ years and it's all free!

http://cats.about.com/od/healthconcerns/u/felinehealthandbehavior.htm#s7

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/13-Tips-for-Introducing-Kids-and-Cats.htm


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

FWIW, I have a lot of free cat-centric info posted from when I wrote lots of cat behavior stuff at cats.about.com including cat intros to babies and kids. *s* Here's a link--and do a "search" for any questions, Franny (the Cats Guide) has been writing content for 15+ years and it's all free!

http://cats.about.com/od/healthconcerns/u/felinehealthandbehavior.htm#s7

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/13-Tips-for-Introducing-Kids-and-Cats.htm
[/quote]

Hi All
I don't mean to jump this thread but seeing all these "pro" cat folks I was hoping someone could shed some light....I may have to bring another cat to our home for what I hope is temporary...I have a tabby cat who is skittish but she growls, spits and can turn like the entity at the sight of a cat outdoors, however she is also a spooky cat, afraid of her own shadow. This cat that may come here, is double her size, male and has claws, she does not....he is a bully with my Moms female cat, he will chase and torment her until she hides under the bed....the story is too long and too tragic to explain why I have to take this cat, it's also not using its litter box, it was abandoned for what we think about three weeks locked in an apartment it's only source of water was a dirty toilet and no food ....so while he used to be super friendly he is now hissing at people and very wary...if I don't take this cat they are taking him to the shelter which pretty much said his chances are zero of getting out cause he is not a kitten. I know if this was my animal and no one stepped up to take it in for a temp arrangement I'd be so upset...this cat means a lot to someone but that someone can't take care of the themself never less a cat. I read Amy your article on introduction....I am just spooked my cat used to bully the dog, she has no idea any human or animal could harm her...I don't want her to get hurt...I can't keep them separate forever as when this other cat is locked up he howls like a Tom cat..non stop.....I am not sure if he is fixed but my girl is....so I am not worried about that but he is more active than my cat is....any thoughts, I just hate the thought that this cat is going to pay with its life cause of an irresponsible owner....but I also don't want a cat not using its box or harming my cat....do cats normally get along and how terrible is it to introduce another? 
Thanks and sorry again, I don't mean to hijack this thread, I just don't know what to do here and time is ticking.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

don't worry about threadjacking, this is all for information. I'm still here, reading and thinking. I have a lot on my plate right now, so I don't have time to do anything more than think about the pros and cons of cat care (which was done on purpose, so it's not an impulse).


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Oh no...   Carrien, bless your heart for taking this poor kitty. I understand you can't keep them separated forever, but at least initially is vital. There are lots of tips at the cats.about.com site on introducing the cats, providing safe interactions, even helping with litter box problems. More details on inter-cat (and cat-to-dog) behavior solutions in some of my books but look for the free tips first.

Cats under stress often stop using the litter box because self-scent makes them feel better ("make it smell like me, I know it's safe"). Feliway and similar pheromone products can help (available on the 'net and at pet products stores). Lots of hiding places, cat tunnels, elevated perches and such let the cats each have safe spots they can own and don't have to argue about. Oh, and I'm a big fan of harp music--it's can be used as a safe, natural sedative to calm down the angst. Good luck! I'll watch this thread and try to help as I can.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Carrian, try some cat toys.  Our toy-loving cat ignores the others (unless they mess with her toys.)


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Carrien, I'd definitely try some Feliway.  Also, a vet on another board I'm on recently mentioned that he'd just read the results of a double-blind study that said lavender oil can significantly help relieve stress in cats and dogs.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yes, lavender scent has been shown in several studies to be a natural sedative. *s*


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Amyshojai said:


> Yes, lavender scent has been shown in several studies to be a natural sedative. *s*


Some people are allergic to lavender and can become irritable from the headache it causes. (Possibly hereditary -- my mom, my daughter, and I are all allergic to lavender.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Annalog, I didn't know that! Good info to have.

BTW, that's a gorgeous chicken in your avatar, purty!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

After reading this thread, I just had to share how my cat drinks her water.  She dips her paw into the water, turns it over and licks the water from her paw.  She looks just like a racoon.  Does anyone else's cat do this.  I just think that it is soooo cute.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

My cat tries to do that with my coffee. Hence, the covered mugs. *s* I've also heard of cats "dipping" a paw to eat their canned food, and then shaking little kitty meatballs all over when the food isn't to their liking, LOL!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Amyshojai said:


> Annalog, I didn't know that! Good info to have.
> 
> BTW, that's a gorgeous chicken in your avatar, purty!


Thanks! Mr. Milquetoast was 11 months old in that photo. Now that he is almost 2 and a half years old, he is a bit too large to fit on my shoulder but he still loves standing on my lap and being petted. He is a sweetheart and very good at communicating. He is a Barred Plymouth Rock that I bought as a day old chick in 2010.

My chickens seem to share a lot of the traits of cats: curious, independent, and great mousers.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Chickens are mousers? Wow, who knew!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Amyshojai said:


> Chickens are mousers? Wow, who knew!


While I have not seen any of the roosters go after a mouse, the hens are lightning fast when one sees a mouse or a juicy bug. After the hen catches the mouse, she has to move even faster to keep her treat away from the other hens. The only reason mice have a chance with hens around is that the mice are nocturnal and the chickens are not. That is when cats have more of an advantage. 

Unlike cats, hens will not leave the mouse as a present. Roosters, on the other hand, might present the mouse to the hens. I have seen the roosters do that with other food treats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I am loving this. My grandmother kept hens but we only visited a couple times a year so I never got the "chicken behavior" education. Fun stuff.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Carrien, this new guy needs a lot of time.  Wherever you have him separate, keep it quiet, and just go in and sit with him and talk to him.  If he doesn't want to be touched, leave him be.  And I second the suggestion for soft music.

There is another thing you can try.  I used Feliway several times and it didn't seem to help anything, but I know others on this thread have had good luck with it.  I have heard wonderful things about Rescue Remedy which you can get at a good pet store.

It may be that you cannot resolve the male cat's issues with your cat, but you can at least try to get him into good enough shape that you can find him a home as an only cat.

You have my admiration for taking on his cause.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Carrien, I agree with the other posts. Sitting in the same room and talking to him is a good idea. He needs to learn to trust people again without pressure.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Many cats like to have you read to them.   Whenever I read something aloud, my cat comes to find me to investigate. 

When a cat is shy, AVOID staring at them or making eye contact as that can be a challenge and intimidating. Sitting on the floor, if you can manage that, also puts you at their level, they know you can't run after/scoop them up so they are in control of the interaction.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

went to a big swap meet (it's basically a flea market that the local farmers use to sell and buy live stock).  Saw a bunch of kitties, but purposely didn't even look at them b/c I know that even though I seriously want a cat, I'm not ready for one yet and I don't want to bring one in the house until I'm ready to be owned by a cat (almost put cat owner, but I corrected myself)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> went to a big swap meet (it's basically a flea market that the local farmers use to sell and buy live stock). Saw a bunch of kitties, but purposely didn't even look at them b/c I know that even though I seriously want a cat, I'm not ready for one yet and I don't want to bring one in the house until I'm ready to be owned by a cat (almost put cat owner, but I corrected myself)


Smart move! It's sooo very tempting to let our hearts rule. And that CAN work...but much better in the long run to be prepared and make a considered decision.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Read a couple of interesting things in my "Know Your Cat" book that will give people owned by cats a grin:

"A cat uses its learning ability and memory for useful 'operations', generally for its own gain, such as..."

"What goals do cats have?  Cats don't subscribe to the work ethic.  They will toil to attain an end (for example, to acquire food), but they won't work for work's sake".

Someone once told me that the reason cats bring home their trophy kill is that they believe we're too stupid to go out and get food ourselves.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hmnnn. I'm like a cat then. I like payday too.


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi All
thanks for the advice, I appreciate it....still no cat yet...it's a tragic, frustrating, sad situation that I will get this cat and I didn't plan on having another cat as I was hoping for a dog next spring....but sometimes life throws a curve ball and you get a cat....so I will prepare when it's more definate it could be this week or next but it's soon.  I have a plan in place to get the owner help and it's a no option deal, last ditch effort and I hope to have that finalized this week....

I think hubby understands now that it's not an option......he was over there earlier this week, complaining to me about the filth, slop and said there was cat poo under the bed and then he noticed the litter box was super full and the cat was under the bed hissing and he started scooping the box and the cat came out and then head butted him and rubbed him purring as if to say thanks, he said when he got him food it circled around his legs and kept looking at him like I have no idea who you are but thanks....hubby left two overfilled bowls of food and a large bowl of water...cleaned the toilet so at least the cat could have clean water there as a last resort....

I am nervous for sure....I know this cat never seen a Vet, I don't know if he is FIV or not, in which case if he is he can't stay....so that is a top of the list to have him to our vet....

I really appreciate all the advice...I will let you know what happens....I am kinda also excited to give him a good home where his bowls will be full and his litter cleaned and humans to love him.  I think he is so used to being neglected living with us will be a shock!

Carrie


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> Someone once told me that the reason cats bring home their trophy kill is that they believe we're too stupid to go out and get food ourselves.


My brother's cat (RIP) was a hunter of some renown out in boonies where he lived. One day, after getting tired of the same-old, same-old that he put in her dish, my brother woke to find she'd placed a dead mouse in the middle of his frying pan.

I can just see her saying, "If you can't get better food than this, I guess I'd better help."

She lived to 22.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Be grateful the cats dispatch the kill before bringing it inside. I've known of cats that brought LIVE prey into the home to teach their humans how to hunt...turning loose a mouse or snake or baby bunny or bird...yowza!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Amyshojai said:


> Be grateful the cats dispatch the kill before bringing it inside. I've known of cats that brought LIVE prey into the home to teach their humans how to hunt...turning loose a mouse or snake or baby bunny or bird...yowza!


When I was a kid, we had a Siamese cat who brought in a live mouse from the desert to teach her kittens how to hunt. After the first one, we would look to see if she was carrying a mouse before letting her back into the house. She then stuffed the next mouse entirely in her mouth to let loose when she reached the kittens. After that we picked her up and checked the inside of her mouth before letting her back in.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

*snort* Oh, those sneaky cats! 

Compare that to my Siamese wannabe who watched a live mouse run across the room, yawned, and turned away to sleep. Sheesh.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We had 3 cats the last time we knew there was a mouse in the house.  None of them paid any attention as it ran across the living room.  The rat terrier showed a whole lot more interest.     Traps were bought and set that night.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I laughed when I read one cat drank out of the faucet.  Samwise is right there when I wash,brush my teeth,wash dishes etc.  anything with water fasennates him.  One time I was in my tub and Sam fell in the tub.  Loved it and just sat down.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Amyshojai said:


> Be grateful the cats dispatch the kill before bringing it inside. I've known of cats that brought LIVE prey into the home to teach their humans how to hunt...turning loose a mouse or snake or baby bunny or bird...yowza!


The woes of having a cat door. I have had a live mouse placed on my bed in the middle of the night, a bat hanging from the ceiling when I woke, birds flying from room to room, and various dead things. I like it when they eat the mouse and leave the head and tail. The new cat has no cat door. I just pray he doesn't figure out the dog door...

That's funny about the dead mouse in the frying pan. Priceless!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

RE: the cat door---anyone have varmints wander inside? When I still worked at the vet clinic we had a client with a pet door and a skunk came inside after the cat's food! I've also heard of raccoons taking advantage.

They now have pet doors that have electronic "locks" that only open when the right pet (with the correct collar or microchip) approaches.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Same thing here. I've got an old chair that went with my sewing table and Seren claimed it. I've wrapped the fabric with ribbons and all sorts of things to hold it together, and in the winter drape it with a blanket for her to tunnel. 

seren scratching 1 by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Please know that even if a cat is HIV+ he can live happily with you (assuming he's the only cat). And leather chairs may be better for cat hair, but not so good for little claw marks!!!

Have you seen the prices on the locking pet doors  it's outrageous.  However, if you don't want varmints presented to you, you don't want a cat door.  Read my post below for examples of things that were brought in.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Depends on the cat somewhat, re: the claw target. We have both leather furniture and upholstered/tapestry type. Seren ignores the leather and (used to) go for the UNDERSIDE of the tapestry. She'd lie on her back and pull herself along with claws hooked into the overhead (underside) of the furniture. Some cats prefer wood. Just really depends on the kitty but it helps in all cases to trim the sharps. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Feliway works well. It's an analogue of kitty cheek pheromones and cats don't tend to scratch-mark where they've already cheek-rubbed/marked. Glad that worked for you!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Trim my cats claws?   

Yeah, that's him giggling in the corner. I never trimmed his claws. No way would that happen. 
They might have done so years ago at the vet when he had to stay there. I don't remember. I do check them though and he seems to be ok.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

LOL! Well, I started trimming Seren's claws when she was tiny...and she's still tiny. She's much easier than the dog. He's a weenie about his claws (esp the front paws).   Bribes are legal.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I have had lots of cats in the past that I never had to do anything with their claws.  The last two have had spikes, I swear.  I took my last cat (not Max) to the groomer in town and had her cut them for $5 every few months.  Well worth it to me!  Now I need to get after max's claws and I've had him only 2 months so not sure how this will go...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> The boys grumble pretty heatedly when I do the trimming, but they put up with it. Oddly enough, Julius will let me trim his claws with almost no protest - as long as his daddy isn't around. If Glendon's around, that cat puts up a fight you would not believe. Did I mention that he's weird? (The cat, though Glendon has his quirks, too.)


Funny! I know that's why often the veterinarians request to take pets into the back out of sight of the "parents" simply cuz they act better.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Once, my stepdaughter had to volunteer work for a class project. She went to the Animal Shelter and we wound up with a kitten. And not just any kitten. Oh, no. A SICK kitten, who needed almost $400 of vet bills before she came to live with us.
I have made such terrible mistakes with my life.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I got my cat Athena from a rescue shelter and it's the best thing I ever did. Poor thing had been found as a kitten with her sister in someone's garden. I really believe she chose me to be her 'mum' and she's such an affectionate cat. It broke my heart that I couldn't rescue all the kittens that day, especially her sister. I just can't afford to keep two cats at the moment. One day I hope to adopt more. 

That's Athena in my profile pic, taken last year, a few days after I got her. She is also on the cover of one of my books.

We did have mice, but that's not the only reason I got her. I had wanted a cat for ages and I really wanted to get a rescue. My other beautiful cat, Suzy, died in 1998, and that was a long time without sharing my life with a cat, especially for an animal lover like me. But it wasn't the right time for me to get one. Now it is and it's changed my life for the better.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Athena is beautiful! I think often cats choose us--even among the many at the shelter, you knew that you were a match, right?    My Seren-kitty chose me. She was a stray that showed up at a friend's house, and I went over to take her to the shelter--and she instead climbed up my leg and wrapped kitten paws around my neck (and heart), and came home with me nearly 15 years ago.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Amyshojai said:


> Athena is beautiful! I think often cats choose us--even among the many at the shelter, you knew that you were a match, right?  My Seren-kitty chose me. She was a stray that showed up at a friend's house, and I went over to take her to the shelter--and she instead climbed up my leg and wrapped kitten paws around my neck (and heart), and came home with me nearly 15 years ago.


Thanks  Yes, I felt drawn to her right away, and she made sure I took notice because she jumped on the door of her pen. She was the loudest cat in there and was showing me she was desperate to get out of there and that she wanted me to be her mum. When I got her home it was amazing how she wasn't afraid and seemed to know it was home straight away. She also sat on my lap from the very first day.

Amazing story how you and your cat 'met'. She definitely chose you.


----------

